

Show HN: Andy Ihnatko reviews Etude (my iPad app) - dangrover
http://gallery.me.com/dangrover#100111

======
mjcohenw
Wow! I just got a response from Dan Glover (at 1205am his time) answering my
question!!!

He said look at the previews. I did, and, as he said, the chords are shown.
Looks like I'm going to be spending money on music:)

------
troymc
It's great to get such a glowing review from Andy on one of the TWiT Network's
most popular shows.

Longer term, I'd watch out for Tonara: they say their app can listen to what's
actually being played and follow along, even if there are dozens of
simultaneous notes. Scoble interviewed them recently:
[http://scobleizer.com/2011/09/15/tonara-an-ipad-app-for-
musi...](http://scobleizer.com/2011/09/15/tonara-an-ipad-app-for-musicians/)

~~~
Gring
Yep, Tonara is much farther advanced. The app turning the pages automatically
is a fantastic helper when playing the piano, where your hands are constantly
on the keys. It really works, and works well - I'm using it constantly.

Unfortunately, Tonara has a very limited store: Etude has Lady Gaga, Nora
Jones, the Beatles etc. while Tonara only has classical composers. Also,
Tonara doesn't allow users to add their own compositions, and they have
publicly said that they will oppose against this public wish
([http://getsatisfaction.com/tonara/topics/when_can_i_add_my_o...](http://getsatisfaction.com/tonara/topics/when_can_i_add_my_own_sheet_music)).
Not a good strategy if you ask me.

This is still very early in the game.

------
mjcohenw
I just sent them an email asking if they support fake book format. I prefer
this when playing popular songs - I can play something almost immediately
instead of having to figure out someone's arrangement.

~~~
dangrover
I just replied to that email. Why am I still up?

I need to just repeat "9 to 5" to myself in these situations :)

------
brackin
Nice one Dan, is it the company you work for or is this the name of your
company?

~~~
dangrover
Previously, I built the app under my own startup. It was recently acquired by
Steinway, where I now work.

~~~
hboon
What made you decide to be acquired? The compensation? More resources to
achieve the vision? (I remember your app has the chance to get even bigger
with more negotiation and licensing power). Something else?

~~~
dangrover
Actually, it was because of a legal snag that, unresolved, limited my ability
to be acquired, take investment, or continue bootstrapping.

If I had gotten the right counsel at an earlier stage (before I signed any
contracts), I would have been able to go much further with it and, had I
decided to sell, do so at a better valuation. I guess I shouldn't say much
more than that since the matter is still ongoing.

Steinway was really excited about the app and was willing to work with me
despite my predicament. It's been immensely satisfying to see the vision
behind the app through with commercial music, etc. They've been great to work
with.

But sort of a pyrrhic victory from a startup perspective! I wish I had gone
with an incubator like YC or Techstars so that I had the advice/connections
needed to avoid what happened. I think if I wasn't a single founder, I might
have been able to. Lesson learned. Maybe next time!

------
shawnps
Great job, Dan!

------
georgieporgie
Congrats! How is it working for Steinway? Not a company one typically
associates with having a software division. :-)

~~~
dangrover
It's been good. A software division is what we're trying to start!

If you know any music hackers who might want to be a part of it, tell them
we're hiring! <http://etudeapp.com/jobs>

